# Should I give my rabbits blankets?



## Thumper5 (Feb 10, 2018)

My rabbits' enclosure is currently vinyl tile. Its easy to clean up and i know people say that rabbits dont need bedding, however i feel bad and want to get them fleece. My issue is with the cleaning of it; how do you guys get hay and poops off your blankets/fleece on a daily basis? Do the bunnies even care whether they have a hard floor or blankets? 

thanks


----------



## Preitler (Feb 11, 2018)

Why fleece, or blankets, and not just a cheap rug that gives them some traction - or something to destroy, if they are inclined that way 

My house bunny doesn't mind the vinyl flooring (or the kitchen table, or whatever:rollseyes), but he often naps on rugs.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 11, 2018)

It's always a good idea for a rabbit to have more than one flooring option. Having a mat, rug, pet bed, folded blanket, or anything soft like that (depending on what your bunny decides to ingest or not) allows bunny to have options. Sometimes they would prefer the cool lino, while other times they will like the softness of a rug or mat. 

As for cleaning, just shake it out or, in the case of rugs or mats, vacuum them after shaking them. Whatever you use probably only needs to be cleaned off once per week.


----------



## Aki (Feb 11, 2018)

My rabbits live on tiles so I put a blanket on the side of the room. They like it a lot. They don't lie on it much when it's really hot (in summer, they mainly like to stay inside carboard boxes after they scratched the bottom to uncover the tiles so it's dark and cool) but they stay on it a lot when it's colder. Right now it's really cold, and they snuggle on it all day long.


----------



## Lucky_2017 (Feb 12, 2018)

My rabbit has multiple flooring options; my bed, the carpet, his cage and his blankets. My rabbit has a collection of cuddly toys and he treats them like living creatures. Also, I used to have a furry dressing gown, and he tried to take it off me so I just let him have it so he sleeps with all his blankets and stuff [emoji235]


----------

